# Ist jetzt Sommerzeit



## Master of Disaster (10. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne herausfinden, ob zurzeit Sommerzeit ist oder nicht. Geht das irgendwie?

Danke!
Master of Disaster

edit: Ich meine natürlich nicht den heutigen Tag, ich weiß, dass jetzt Sommerzeit ist, sondern mein Programm soll das herausfinden können. Nur um eventuellen blöden Fragen vorzubeugen


----------



## MPW (10. Aug 2005)

Also, ich würde sagen, da die Umstellung immer am gleichen/an den zwei gleichen Tagen im Jahr ist, guckst du einfach, welcher Tag ist und demenstprechent...

Oder suchst du eine Javafunktion like:

boolean isSommerzeit();


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Aug 2005)

java.util.TimeZone#inDaylightTime


----------



## lin (10. Aug 2005)

> edit: Ich meine natürlich nicht den heutigen Tag, ich weiß, dass jetzt Sommerzeit ist, sondern mein Programm soll das herausfinden können. Nur um eventuellen blöden Fragen vorzubeugen


Also ich hätt jetzt gesagt: Ja! und nicht Ja? ...
das wäre dann ne blöde Antwort und nicht ne blöde Frage :bae: 

*Java ist auch eine Insel schreibt*


> Die Unterklasse SimpleTimeZone
> 
> Eine spezielle Unterklasse von TimeZone ist SimpleTimeZone. Um ein Exemplar für die mitteleuropäische Zeit zu konfigurieren, initialisieren wir das Objekt mit der gewünschten Zeitverschiebung gegenüber der GMT. Zusätzlich wird ein Kürzel für die Zeitzone als String übergeben. Danach stellen wir noch passend die Regeln für Anfang und Ende der Sommerzeit ein. Der Wechsel erfolgt am letzten Sonntag im März beziehungsweise Oktober jeweils um 2 Uhr nachts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master of Disaster (11. Aug 2005)

Danke für eure Hilfe, wens interessiert, ich habs jetzt so gelöst:


```
public boolean isDaylightTime(Calendar now)  {
    return now.getTimeZone().inDaylightTime(now.getTime());
}
```

Master o.D.


----------

